# FS: 400W PSU, SoundCard, Gameboy Color



## XSNiper (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a few items here that I would like to sell due to space.
My contacts are: LauZaIM@hotmail.com and Weez1026@aol.com
I have refs at Heatware.com under my username XSNiper
I accept Paypal and money orders.
EDIT: ebay link: http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZ206bonz
1. 400W Generic PSU, works perfect, had to upgrade to 24-pin so this is got to go.
$14.50
Pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



2. Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Digital, excellent condition, perfect for those who don't need EAX3,4.
$9.50
Pic:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Purple Gameboy Color, barely used, good for those who like portable gaming.
$37.50
Pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+Pokemon Silver ($5.00)


----------



## flame1117 (Apr 26, 2005)

ebay link? or do you even need one anymore?
i might be intersted in the sound card.


----------



## XSNiper (Apr 26, 2005)

www.paypal.com


----------



## flame1117 (Apr 27, 2005)

thats a link to paypal.com.... you are suposto have a link to a buy it now or auctuion to your items, unless that rule was taken away.


----------



## XSNiper (Apr 27, 2005)

No can do, it says in my first post paypal and money orders. You'll have to get my paypal account name via PM, money order you'll haveta PM me with address etc.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Apr 27, 2005)

you NEED or at least NEEDED to put the item on ebay before putting the item on here. its a rule!!! or was a rule!!!!!


----------



## Charlie7940 (Apr 27, 2005)

> you NEED or at least NEEDED to put the item on ebay before putting the item on here. its a rule!!! or was a rule!!!!!



I agree, put these items up on ebay as it is a rule.  I would not even consider buying this until I see an ebay link.  That way I could see complete reviews and your customer satisfaction score.


----------



## XSNiper (Apr 27, 2005)

thats why I have heatware...I don't mess with ebay sorry


----------



## XSNiper (Apr 30, 2005)

bump..heatware.com name: XSNiper


----------



## Charlie7940 (Apr 30, 2005)

ebay...


----------



## XSNiper (May 1, 2005)

k go ahead and close my threads I'm not dealing with you guys. Ebay is not the site I use for references and I'm not paying to put up stuff. I told you I have Heatware and thats where my refs are so good-bye!


----------



## Charlie7940 (May 1, 2005)

> Ebay is not the site I use for references and I'm not paying to put up stuff.



Wow man chill out...we all specified that if you want to sell items on here, you MUST put it on ebay.  And I'm sorry if ~$2.00 is too much for you to put it up on ebay.  I actually need a PSU and was going to consider it once I saw it on EBAY, maybe others have but I haven't heard of Heatware.  I don't even know if its secure or not.



> k go ahead and close my threads I'm not dealing with you guys.



That might be a good idea.  I sense this thread is on its way...


----------



## XSNiper (May 1, 2005)

1. I don't have an ebay account
2. I don't do auctions
3. You have to have points to do buy now
4. You have to pay
5. Its not in the rules that you have to have ebay links.
6. All the other FS/FT forums say NO EBAY!
7. My refs are on Heatware, which is a evaluation site!!


----------



## Demonspawn (May 1, 2005)

Athlon xp 2600+
512 pc2700 ddr sdram
80gb Maxtor 8mb 7200rpm
Gigabyte GA-7VT600-RZ(C)
GeForce FX5700 LE 128mb
NEC DVDRW 8x dual layer
450w PSU
1.5Mb cable broadband soon to be 3Mb

Gosh I running 6 mb right now think where ever you are at you need to see if they have WOW cable by you and look into that it is the greatest thing next to canned cheese.......


----------



## XSNiper (May 1, 2005)

Athlon XP 2800+
1024 pc2700 ddr sdram hyperx
80gb WD 7200rpm
Abit NF7 Rev 2.0
Geforce FX5900 XT 128mb
Sony DVD-ROM, HP CD-RW/CD-ROM 
500W Fortron Bluestorm
DSL


----------



## Charlie7940 (May 1, 2005)

> 1. I don't have an ebay account
> 2. I don't do auctions
> 3. You have to have points to do buy now
> 4. You have to pay
> ...



It's your hardware, but you keep bumping this thread up and you wonder why it's not selling...


----------



## XSNiper (May 1, 2005)

i'm actually not, it just happens to be open still, and you guys are responding..


----------



## flame1117 (May 1, 2005)

XSNiper said:
			
		

> 1. I don't have an ebay account
> 2. I don't do auctions
> 3. You have to have points to do buy now
> 4. You have to pay
> ...



1.it took me literally less then 10 minites to get one.
2.You can do buy-it-nows. witch  is a fixed price to wait for someone to buy it
3.I did a buy it now with the first thing I ever sold with no feedback
4.Seroisly just charge the extra 1.50 on extra shipping to get you major loss back.
5.It at least was and no admin is here telling us you can.
7.But thats not the rule.

I dont mean to be a little A hole or anything, just making some points, if you dont want to do it thats fine with me just try and sell at another forum


----------



## Charlie7940 (May 1, 2005)

> i'm actually not, it just happens to be open still, and you guys are responding..



Really?...



> bump..heatware.com name: XSNiper


----------



## XSNiper (May 1, 2005)

ok you got me..My stuff is on ebay and it was only .60c..BUT it's an auction...I only did this because my mom had an account and was putting stuff up. All these things are there. 

All of our items: http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZ206bonz

Thats my moms account..my stuff (cept the star trek)


----------



## Charlie7940 (May 1, 2005)

There you go man...As long as the prices are reasonable you'll probably have better luck selling your items there.


----------

